# Inhereted a tank, but



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

So I was at a buddys house and saw a 5 gallon setup sitting in a box, doing nothing but collecting dust. 
Needless to say I now have a new 5 gallon aquarium complete with filter and top.

Just looking for suggestions on what to put in a tank this size, I have another 5 gallon that I use just for breeding my guppies, but I want to do something different with this one. Maybe even just like 1 or 2 fish. 

Anyone have any thoughts on what to put in the tank after its all cycled? Open to any and all suggstions, even if youve wanted to try something yourself but couldnt.... Ill give it a try!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

1 betta, maybe a few neons or the like, stay and think small. thats pretty much prison cell size so use common sense when selecting inhabitants.

I do think it would make a neat shrimp tank.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Shrimp Tank!!!!


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Betta are perfect for a 5 gallon.*w3*w3:betta::betta::betta:


----------

